# Impresoras asesinas (Eramos pocos y parió la abuela)



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2009)

Buenas,

Mirad lo que he visto por ahi: http://www.pcwla.com/pcwla2.nsf/articulos/6FD0EB964BF63ABE8525732E001BCAF0

Yo ya no se si meterme en una burbuja como Bubbleboy 

¿No os parece exagerado la cantidad de peligros para la salud que hay?¿Quien hace esto?¿Porque?
Tengo dudas de si el ser humano esta arriba de la cadena alimentaria 
¿Para cuando el "nomeafectas3000"? Yo creo qu een poco tiempo lo tendremos en la teletienda 

En fin, ¿No hay nada sano en esta vida o que?

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 24, 2009)

Parece que la gente que hace esas investigaciones no tiene oficio, es mas facil morirse en un accidente automovilistico que de las "particulas", que las hay en todas partes, que mas que las emisiones de gases toxicos de los vehiculos.

Saludos.

Yo tengo una impresora laser y ni crean ellos que la voy a cambiar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 24, 2009)

Le buscan 3 pies al gato, y lo encuentran a veces...
Ahora todo hace daño, es la moda actual, que esto, que lo otro. Por suerte no uso impresora, en estos tiempos usar eso?. No hay nada mejor como la maquina de escribir!!!
Jua jua.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 24, 2009)

fabricar pcb nos va a costar la vida


----------



## mabauti (Oct 24, 2009)

ja ja ja , buen apunte!


----------



## Limbo (Oct 25, 2009)

> Ahora todo hace daño, es la moda actual, que esto, que lo otro. Por suerte no uso impresora, en estos tiempos usar eso?. No hay nada mejor como la maquina de escribir!!!


Yo me voy a pasar al cincel y la maza.. Y ahora que lo pienso, las PCB lo mismo, a cincelazos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 25, 2009)

Claro, dibujando las pistas con un rotulador, como toda la vida

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2009)

Hablan de las partículas, pero *NO* mencionan el ozono que generan tanto las impresoras como las fotocopiadoras, irritante, grado de toxicidad medio, oxidante, Etc

*Dato:*
Las impresoras trabajan con Toner (Tinta seca) con contenido metálico por lo que difícilmente se mantenga en suspensión en el aire por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 25, 2009)

¿Alguien se ha muerto por utilizar el movil? (no lo sé) Pero bien que dicen que las ondas afectan al cerebro..


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hablan de las partículas, pero *NO* mencionan el ozono que generan tanto las impresoras como las fotocopiadoras, irritante, grado de toxicidad medio, oxidante, Etc.



Que no el ozono se usa para purificar ambientes por su efecto oxidante?.
Es antibacterial, y antihumanos...

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

El ozono es tóxico.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 25, 2009)

ozono 03 es tóxico, quizá te referis a los iones que no son lo mismo y se usan para purificar el aire


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 25, 2009)

Ahorita casi todo lo que nos rodea es toxico en niveles altos y no tan altos,

Vi un documental en Discovery y hasta medio vaso de sal de cocina te puede matar.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Oct 25, 2009)

Definivamente lo mas contaminante de las impresoras y fotocopiadoras es el ozono, que se produce por filamentos que pasa alto voltaje para cargar el cilindro  fotoconductor. He visto este problema en algunas impresoras que lo reducen con filtros o otro metodos para cargar este cilindro. Les falto ese detalle de estudio.

Uno se muere hasta de un virus que no vemos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 25, 2009)

Mas gente se muere de hambre diariamente que por culpa de la impresora asesina, porque gastan plata y tiempo en estudios estupidos e invierten en ayudar a la gente necesitada:enfadado:.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

Ellos NO invierten porque quieren salvarte de tu impresora, invierten para ganar plata.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Que no el ozono se usa para purificar ambientes por su efecto oxidante?.
> Es antibacterial, y antihumanos.....


Se emplea como bactericida *!!! Pero en ambientes herméticos y controlados ¡¡¡*


----------

